

Show HN: FeelHN - Sentiment analysis for HN comments [Stripe hackathon project] - joshma
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hpnealkfodhijkldoeigafncbllcbnbg

======
pg
Why don't you color the comments instead of displaying a number?

~~~
MIT_Hacker
They get colored if it is negative or positive enough

~~~
gwintrob
Change the color of the entire comment, not just the percentage.

------
joshma
Side note: the detective in me has noted that the mystery mods somehow knew
this was a Stripe hackathon project, as the original title didn't have the
tag.

whodunnit?

------
rdl
Wow, threads like <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4180543> are amber
waves of hate.

------
rdl
Please make it work on the user's own comments page.

------
mrkurt
Gosh, I need to make much more positive comments.

------
pclark
Given that Chrome and Safari extensions are "just" javascript, has anyone made
a Chrome to Safari extension converter?

------
brettcvz
Doesn't work for me on Ubuntu 12.04 Chrome

~~~
graue
Me neither on Ubuntu 12.04, Chromium 18.0.1025.151. (I'd assume it's supposed
to work on Chromium as well as Chrome?) It installs without a hitch, but the
comments pages are totally unmodified — no percentages or color like the
screenshot.

------
liyanchang
How are you calculating percentages?

~~~
maxko87
We used an open source sentiment analysis API.

~~~
anigbrowl
This could perhaps be improved. It seems to employ a very primitive
negative/positive, large/small dichotomy. I presidct that simply putting the
words huge and new will give this comment a positive sentiment....

~~~
anigbrowl
When comments like 'I'm pretty stoked about it actually.' yield a -50%
sentiment, something is broken.

------
architbhise
guys you absolutely need Facebook and Twitter integration. Wouldn't be a real
app without it.

~~~
anigbrowl
I like it the way it is.

~~~
rishter
Don't bother, architbhise is a troll.

------
ernestipark
Love the icon...

------
psyph
meta: This makes me so happy! :)

